# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-ditari - Filma të rinj në 2007 !

## autori

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ketu do te vendosim filmat e rinj te 2007-es. 

Viti 2006 mbaroi dhe te interesuarit mund te gjejne komentet e filmave te 2006-es tek: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=59461

Edhe per kete vit, motoja e temes se ketij forumi le te mbetet :

*"TE GJITHË FILMAT LINDIN TË LIRË DHE TË BARABARTË".*  (sikunder dhe njerzit !)

Po e inaguroj temen e re me te parin film per kete vit qe pashë dje ne kinema : "*CLIMATES*" (Klimat), film turk nga *Nuri Bilge Ceylan*

----------


## autori

Me i talentuari i regjizorve aktuale turq, *Nuri Bilge Ceylan*, autori i filmit te mrekullueshem "*Uzak*" ("Larg"), fitues i Cmimit te Madh te Jurise ne Kanë ne 2003, prezantoi vjet ne festivalin e Kanes filmin e tij te ri, "*Climates*" ("Iklimler" -ne turqisht, "Klimat" ne shqip) qe shfaqet aktualisht ne kinema ne France.

Ne qender te "*CLIMATES*" eshte nje çift: Isa dhe Bahar. Fare prane divorcit. Qe perpiqen te rigjenerojne lumturine mes tyre. Por qe jane te vetedijshem se njeriun e bejne te lumtur gjera krejt te vogla e te thjeshta, sikunder e bejne fatkeq gjera po aq te vogla e te thjeshta. Dhe regjizori arrin t'i filmoje te gjitha keto...

Magnifique !


*Web-site i filmit*: http://www.nuribilgeceylan.com/

http://www.nbcfilm.com/home.html

*trailer:* http://www.zeitgeistfilms.com/displa...&extension=mov

ose: http://www.apple.com/trailers/independent/climates/

----------


## peoples

Filmat qe kam pare keto dite jane *Daratt*,te Mahamat Saleh Haroun dhe *Le violon*,bardh e zi te Francisco Vargas.
Te dy filma te nje niveli te mire,i pari me nje histori te tmerrshme ate te gjakmarrjes,ndersa i dyti nje histori e nje familje muzikantesh qe kerkojne te mbrojne tokat e tyre te pushtuara nga forcat qe kerkojne t'i kontrollojne dhe t'i mbajne nen sundim.Regjizore qe punojne me nje force te pakufishme,do te thoshja me fisnikeri sepse dijne se çfare te filmojne dhe ku te filmojne.Filmi i pare eshte i gjiruar ne Afrike (Tchad) ndersa i dyte ne Meksike.

----------


## autori

Ky eshte filmi i dyte i regjizorit te ri francez Laurent Achard qe pashe dje ne kinema.

Ne qender te "*I çmenduri i mbramë*" ("Le dernier des fous") eshte Martini, nje djale i vogel 11 vjecar, qe jeton ne nje familje te vendosur ne nje fermë te madhe ne provincën franceze. Martini perjeton dezintegrimin e familjes: e jema jeton e mbyllur ne nje dhome mes kater muresh; vellai i madh eshte alkolik ndersa i ati, nen thundren e nenes se tij (qe eshte gjyshja e Martinit), eshte i pafuqishem perballe kesaj drame familjare. I vetmi shpetim per Martinin eshte Malika, dadoja e tij me origjine marokene.

Filmi nuk me pelqeu dhe nuk e besova per as nje minut te vetem...  Me duket se problemi qendron tek sforcimi qe ben regjizori per ta zhveshur atë (filmin) nga çdo psikologji. Mizaskena, duke u perpjekur te jete tejet inteligjente, behet e rënduar, mëndjemadhe dhe ne fund te fundit, pa interes...

----------


## autori

Film australian qe i merr ngjarjet ne kohet e lashta, ne prehistori, ne Australi në periudhen e popujve arborigjenë. Ne qender eshte Dayindi, nje djale i ri qe dashuron njeren nga 3 grate e vellait te tij te madh.

"*10 canoes*" eshte i ndertuar ne formen e nje perralle, rrefimi ekzotik mbi dashurite e ndaluara por qe pas 10 minutave te para plot peisazhe te mrekullueshem, kthehet ne film te merzitshem dhe hermetik, edhe pse interesant nga ana etnologjike...

*web-site:*  http://www.10canoes-lefilm.com/

----------


## autori

ufff, me ne fund filmi i shumepritur i te madhit David Lynch (profili i tij eshte ketu: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...4&postcount=27

Filmi shfaqet aktualisht ne USA dhe ne France arrin më 7 shkurt; personalsiht e pashe ne  "avant-première" (preview).

"*INLAND EMPIRE*", i filmuar i gjithi ne HD (camera Video) eshte i nderuar ne formen e nje historie dashurie misterioze dhe tejet enigmatike te nje gruaje.

Ne nje fare menyre, filmi te kujton  sa "Mulholland drive" aq dhe "Lost Hightway" apo "Eraserhead",  pra eshte i të njejtit damar artisik te filmave te meparshem te Lynch-it. 

Personalisht, kesaj rradhe magjia Lynch-iane nuk beri te njejtin efekt qe më ka bere me filmat e tij te meparshem... Ndofta niveli tejet i larte i filmit te tij te fundit "Mulholland Drive"_ pengon_, si te thuash,  kapercimin e nivelit artistik te filmit te fundit. Ndofta u ka dashur qe regjizori te beje kesaj rradhe nje film jo-Lynch-ian, sikunder beri perpara disa vitesh me "*The Straight Story*"...

*David Lych is dead.
Long Live David Lych !!*

----------


## peoples

*L'ETRANGERE* film francez nga _Florence Colombani_.Filmi i pare i regjizores dhe skenaristes franceze qe shkruan tek gazeta Le Monde per kinemane,tregon nje histori dashurie me anen e disa personazheve qe hyne dhe dalin nga opera e Richard Strauss "Le chevalier à la rose" (Kaloresi me trendafil).Sophie,personazhi kryesor,amerikane por qe ka zgjedhur Parisin per te jetuar e punuar,jeton midis punes ne opera si asistente e nje kengetarje te njohur suedeze dhe teatrit amator ku me regjizorin e saj mundohet te luaje nje rol pak te komplikuar.E ftohte,e tkurrur,e munduar nga historite e meparshme ajo harron qe eshte nje femer e bukur dhe qe veshtrimi i saj i hutuar terheq vemendjen e nje djaloshari qe e pret çdo dite perballe daljes.Ketu fillon dhe kuptimi i vertete i rolit te saj ne teater.Dhe ketu filmi futet ne elektrizimin e operes.
Aspak i merzitshem si film.Bravo.

Filmi rumun i _Corneliu Porumboiu_
*A Fost sau n-a fost ?*(12h08 ne lindje te Bukureshtit),tregon historine e nje emisioni televiziv ne lidhje me te kaluaren e Rumanise,ne lidhje me komunizmin.Filmi eshte i ndertuar me tre personazhe kryesore.Producenti,profesori alkolik dhe nje gjysh qe ka si zanat shnderrimin ne plak te vitit te ri.Komik,cinik dhe shume ironik,regjizori tregon me anen e personazheve sesi ka ndodhur me ikjen e Causheskut,a ka pasur apo jo revolucion?Vete regjizori i pohon faktin qe ideja i ka ardhur nga nje emision televiziv ne vendin ku ai jeton.
Edhe nje here kinematografia rumune tregon forcen dhe talentin e saj.Pas "La mort de Dante Lazaresku",kuptohet qe ka nje embrion te forte ne Rumani qe po jep frytet e saj,gje qe ne Ballkanin Perendimor akoma nuk ka patur mundesi te zhvillohet,ose eshte ne stadet e para te zhvillimit (perveç ndonje Kusturica).
Film per tu pare me ngut.

----------


## autori

> Filmi rumun i _Corneliu Porumboiu_
> *A Fost sau n-a fost ?*(12h08 ne lindje te Bukureshtit) 
> ...
> 
> Film per tu pare me ngut.


Do shkoj neser ta shoh... Kisha muaj qe e prisja ! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## peoples

*SAIMIR*,film italian i _Francesco Munzi_.Me Xhevdet Ferri dhe Mishel manoku.Eshte drama e nje familje shqiptare ne periferite e Romes.Realizem me anen e nje skenari te ndertuar per Saimirin qe jeton nje jete te veshtire,me enderrat dhe perjashtimet e shoqerise qe e rrethon.Ne film me anen e nje ritmi te shpejte,shikohen dhe kriminelet qe shfrytezojne njerezit.Ketu ka nje perzierje,itaalian,cigane dhe shqiptare.
Nje loje e mrekullueshme e Xhevdet Ferrit.

----------


## saimiri-uk

*Monty Python movies, (Life of Brian)*
A must see! *Duhet* pare nga te gjithe qe kane qejf humorin anglez dhe nuk ofendohen me historine e vertete te Mac'daddit te krishterimit.

*Little Nicky*
Hitleri ne ferr i veshur si kamarjere me perparse te gjere na ora 10 perdite ka rracion nje pineapple ne anus LOL :uahaha:  

*Man On Fire* (Denzel Washington)
Ky eshte filmi qe duhet te aplikohet ne individe te vecante ne Shqiperi

----------


## autori

> *SAIMIR*,film italian i _Francesco Munzi_.Me Xhevdet Ferri dhe Mishel Manoku.Eshte drama e nje familje shqiptare ne periferite e Romes.....
> 
> Nje loje e mrekullueshme e Xhevdet Ferrit.


eh..., ketu tek une , filmi "*SAIMIR*" vjen veçse më ... 30 janar! Nderkohe qe e prisja dhe e pres me padurim !

----------


## autori

Pas filmit-thertore "Pasioni i Krishtit", Mel Gibsoni realizon vazhdimin e thertores permes historise se renies se civilizimit Maja me filmin e tij te fundit "*Apocalypto*".

Ka nje kenge ne Tirane, kenduar nga Edi Rama, ku thuhet: _"Zhurme, zhurme, shume shume zhurme_". Ne rastin e filmit te Gibsonit, munde thuhet: "_Dhunë, dhunë, shume shume dhunë"._

"*Apocalypto*"-n shkova e pashe i nisur nga interesi i gjuhes maja, qe flitet ne film, por as edhe ky fakt origjinal nuk e shpeton filmin nga budallalleku. Film qesharak, patetik, qe as vlera ekzotike nuk arrin te ketë. 

Mel Gibson eshte i semure psiqik, ka thjesht nevoje te kurohet nga trutë  :pa dhembe: 

*web-site i filmit:*  http://apocalypto.movies.go.com/

----------


## autori

Ky eshte filmi i pare qe regjizori meksikan Francisco Vargas realizon.

I gjithi ne bardh e zi, i prezantuar ne Festivalin e kanes vjet, ne kategorine "Nje lloj shikimi", "*El Violin*" eshte historia ne ditet e sotme e nje familjeje fshatare meksikane, pjesemarrese ne guerriljet anti-qeveritare, guerrilje qe te kujtojne luften e fshatareve te fillimit te shekullit te XX ne Meksike, te udhehequra nga Zapata. 

Don Plutarco dhe Genaro, babe e bir, jane pjesemarres aktive te kesaj lufte; Don Plutarco, plaku i familjes, luan ne violinë dhe perpiqet te beje loje te dyfishtë duke ndihmuar sa mundet luften e guerriljeve. 

Film i ndertuar me ndjenja dhe qellime te mira dhe po aq te sinqerta, film deri diku interesant edhe per nga fotoja filmike, por film i merzitshem dhe pa tension kinematografik... Mungese ritmi dhe koherence filmike...   :Gjumash:

----------


## peoples

*APOCALYPTO*,filmi i fundit i Mel Gibson nuk ngre lart fuqine e nje civilizimi siç ishte ai i Maya-ve.Edhe pse ne fillim te filmit,spektatoret "lajmerohen" nepermjet nje thenie te nje shkrimtari (mendoj) qe nje civilizim rrenohet nga brenda se pari dhe pastaj nga jashte,ne asnje moment nuk pata kete mendim.Lufte,me shume sesa "dhune",por kete rradhe e pajustifikuar,qe ne dy filma te tjere te tij,ne "*Braveheart* dhe "*La passion de christ"* deri ne nje fare pike,lufta,gjaku,terrori,shoku emocional qe krijohet nepermjet nje miksimi te zerit dhe te drites,ishin te justifikuara,jo se i justifikonte puna kinematografike e regjizorit,por vete historia qe ai trajtonte.
Pas 4 filmave qe vinin nga vende te ndryshme,rashe ne kurthin e filmave qe shperndahen nga _major_-et,dhe qe mbushin qytetin me pankarta,metrote me flete te shumngjyrshme dhe internetin me reklama te panumerta.Sidoqofte,nuk eshte se jam penduar,por me teper kuptoj edhe me mire se ne çfare niveli e konsideron nje pjese e mire e kompanive amerikane,biles edhe ato te ashtuquajtuara "_te pamvarura_" nga _major_,filmin:Vetem nje produkt industrial,duke lene shume mbrapa nivelin artistik.Gje qe edhe filmi i fundit i Luc Besson me shtepine e tij te prodhimit Europapark,ben me Arthur et minimoys,qe nuk e kam pare,por do shkoj ta shoh,thjesht per kureshtje.

autor,
shpresoj se 2007 ka filluar mire per ty,per mua ce _n'est pas du tout ce que je croyais..._por,jetojme.
*Saimir* ne Itali,*Eduard* ne Greqi,do te doja te hapja nje debat ne lidhje me mesazhin qe percjellin keto filma dhe qellimi i dy regjizoreve,te respektuar ne punen e tyre,qe zgjedhin per subjekt nje "problem" jo te vogel per shoqerite ku ato jetojne dhe per vete personat qe preken indirekt nga keta filma.Besoj me kupton.
Shpresoj qe nje distributeur te kete bujarine ta marri filmin Eduard dhe ta shfaqi ne France,sigurisht shpresoj qe edhe ketu ku jetoj une,se TGV kushton pak.

----------


## autori

> *APOCALYPTO*,filmi i fundit i Mel Gibson nuk ngre lart fuqine e nje civilizimi siç ishte ai i Maya-ve.Edhe pse ne fillim te filmit,spektatoret "lajmerohen" nepermjet nje thenie te nje shkrimtari (mendoj) ...


Ajo puna e thënies, e cituar ne fillim te filmit, eshte kulmi i budallallëkut te kinematografise alla-Mel-Gibson-iane: nje film, NUK ka nevoje per citate. Po qe i zoti, bëje filmin te tille qe spektatoret ta nxjerrin vete konkluzionin e citatit. Por pikerisht, kjo eshte më e lezetshmja : Mel Gibson, jo vetem qe eshte semure nga trutë, por eshte dhe mitoman, pra siç i themi ne ne shqip : "i rré mendja" ose më popullorçe : "e mban veten për të qutë" :  merr poza profesori, pra na "mëson" historinë !  :pa dhembe:  

Lé pastaj : për tu dukur autentik, para 3 vjetesh na e vdiq Krishtin ne majë te kryqit duke e bere te flase ne arameo (ne gjuhen e çifutëve), ndersa tani, na gjen nje fis aztekërsh (dhe na i vë te flasin yucatek) qe masakrohen nga nje bandë Maya-sh. Pastaj, pergjate dy orëve, vetëm skena ku shihen tru te shkulur nga koka apo zemra te shqyera nga gjoksi. Mel Gibson eshte nje k*qe gomari dhe eshte ajka e ajkës se debilitetit mental dhe artistik. Komentet e teperta jane fukarallëk... 






> autor,
> shpresoj se 2007 ka filluar mire..


Jo ashtu siç e prisja... Te shohim se çdo sjellë shkurti... (gjithmone, e kam per filmat  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## autori

I erdhi rradha qe te shikoj me ne fund fituesin e "Camera d'Or" (Kamera e Arte") ne Festivalin e Kanës, ne 2006, pra filmit fitues si filmi më i mirë i nje regjizori të ri qe realizon per here te pare nje film.

Ne rumanisht, filmi titullohet : "*A FOST SAU N-A FOST*?" ("Ka ndodhur apo nuk ka ndodhur?") ne frengjisht, filmi ka dale nen titullin : "Ora 12 e 08 minuta : në Lindje te Bukureshtit" ("*12:08 : EAST OF BUCHAREST*")

Pikerisht, ne 1989, ne ora 12 e 8 minuta, ne Bukuresht, nje helikopter ngihej nga qendra e ketij qyteti. Ne të ndodheshin Nicolae dhe Helena Caushesku, diktatori rumun dhe e shoqja te cilët i iknin nje mase disa mijra njerezish te mbledhur ne sheshin qendror te Bukureshtit per te rrezuar regjimin.

Regjizori 26 vjeçar Corneliu Porumboiu merr shkak kete ngjarje per te ndertuar filmin e tij. Gjithshka zhvillohet par 16 vjetesh, ne vitin 2005, ne nje qyteze te vogel jo larg Bukureshtit, ku nje televizion lokal merr persiper te organizoje nje emision me rastin e 16 vjetorit te renies se diktatures se Causheskut, dhe ku pyetja qendrore e emisionit do te ishte : "A ka marre pjese qyteza e tyre ne te famshmin revolucion anti-çaushesku ?".

Problemi eshte se secili nga dy pjesemarresit ne debat (nje profesor shkolle alkolik dhe nje pensionist i vetmuar) ka nje kendveshtrim te ndryshem nga tjetri, pa futur ne llogari qytetarët e thjeshte te qytezës qe marrin ne telefon e qe i njohin fare mire dy te ftuarit ne studion televizive (emisioni eshte i supozuar te shfaqet direkt).

Imagjinoni Peqinin dhe televizionin lokal peqinas te organizoje ne 2005-n nje debat ne studin e tij, drejtpersedrejti, me teme: "*Në 20 shkurt te 1991-shit, a bënë peqinasit miting per te festuar renien e permendores se Dullës (Enver Hoxhes) apo jo ?*"

Pa dyshim, ky eshte filmi më humoristik (ne sensin e humorit te hollë dhe me shije) qe kam pare ne kinema qe prej "*Borat*".  Nje film qe te kujton homorin e nje regjizori te Madh si ka qene Buster Keaton (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=142) pra *nje film ku aktorët NUK qeshin, por të bejnë me qesh !*

Bravo rumunët ! Ne keto 3-4 vitet e fundit, kane sjelle filma gjithë e më te mire !!  :ss:

----------


## autori

Fituesi i çmimit special te Jurise ne Festivalin e fundit te filmit ne Venecia eshte keto dite ne ekran. 

"*DARATT*" i merr ngjarjet ne çad, vend i Afrikes qendrore, ne ditet tona. Nje djale i ri 16 vjeçar eshte ne kerkim te vrasesit te babait te tij, gjate Luftes civile te disa viteve me pare. Te hakmerret apo te falë vrasesin e babait te tij, - kjo eshte enigma e filmit.

Kritika ka qene ditirambike dhe e ka pritur shume mire filmin. Por mua personalisht, nuk me pelqeu...Tensioni gjate filmit eshte konstant, dmth qe nuk mund te quhet tension....  

Per mua, "*Daratt*" eshte "*Le fils*" ("I biri") i vellezerve Dardenne, në version afrikan...  Shkurt,  asgje e re nga fronti....  :i qetë:

----------


## Kreksi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Madheshtor ! 

Filmi i fundit i drejtuar nga Mel Gibson Apokalipto është një film që të le mbrresa për një kohe te gjatë, një film i jashtzakonshem ku edhe si aktor tek Mel Gibsoni me pare kemi pasur rstin te shofim ne serin MAD MAX  një tmerrë te papershkrueshem e te pa imitueshem...
Mirëpo edhe ne Apokalipto asgjë gati nuke mungone qe nga insertet e para te një gjungles meksikane banuar aty këtu me fise të ndryshme ku mbretron ligji i gjungles për te mbijetuar, pra duhej te te ishe i shkathet te  vraposh shpejte por edhe të kesh edhe një vullnete për te jetuar qe  disa mjerishte i çonë drejtë vdekjes perpose heroit te ngjarjes ku Gibson e shpeton pas mija torturash dhe atë ne minutin 120 para se te zbarkojne konkustadoret ne tokat e Majas !
Akcioni nuk mungon siç e dini nga zhanri i këtyre filmave qe gati se klasohet deri ne atë te Horrorit por qe holivudi ka nevojë për te holla andaje edhe nuk guxon ta ndali këtë makineri te dollarve....
Filmi është për te rritur, pra sa me  largë adoleshentve, aty rreth moshes 18 vjeçare mund të shikohet ne salla.

Me se shumti këtë film e mban imazhi i personazhit kryesor i cili quditerishte apo edhe qellimishte Gibsoni e sjelle një Ronaldinjo, pra një yll te botës se futbollit qe te mbaje shikuesin ne salle te Kinemas si para një loje sportive spektakulare ne një stadion ku mbretnon tmerri para një apokalipse qe thuaja se e pritur nga populli Maja e këtë ua sjell zbulimi i europianve dhe siç e dini, gati se edeh qfarosja e tyre...
Ne këtë film te habit edhe shikimi i aktorve qe nuk ka te ngjare fare me filmat tjerë amerikanë, këtu shikusi shef njerëz qe te habisn apo aktor thuaja se anonim fare, te nxjerrur nga një film dokumentare qe shofim shpeshehere ne tv, e edhe me bindese e bëjnë ngjarjen këta aktor kur qe nga fillimi deri ne mbarim nuk ndegjon fare as një fjale te huajen por i tërë dialogu zhvillohet ne gjuhën Maja deh këtu duhet ngritur kapelja zotit Gibson, se me te vërtetë ka bërë një film MADHESHTOR !  
Ne kete film Mel Gibson ka dashur te thot diçka dhe same shume te njohim biografine  e e tije aqe me shume ia arrijm te zbulojm domethenjen permes ketije filmi qe momentalishte nuke eshte aspake politikë por ka permbajtje te tille ku autori don te thote se po te mos ishin ato karavelet  Kolombos qe erdhen te pushtojne kete "boten e re" ju do perfundoni si ne Apokalipse duke e ngrenë njeri tjetrin, pra ketu eshte e gjithe pergjegjeja politike e gibsonit i cili mbron vlerat Krishtiane, mjaftojne tre minutat e fundit per te kuptuar te gjithe kete makineri, te gjitha keto shpenzime e tere ate dekor te çmendur vetem e vetem per te arritur ne nje rezultate siç e don Gibsoni, e ku Vatikani duhet te jete i knaçur kete here se Gibson ua ktheu asensorin te krishterve per krime e masakra e me kete ai gjoja se tenton te mbroje apo e mbron me dollare kete teori se po te mos debarkonin te krishteret amerindienet do e pesonin keqë, nje mbrojtje e mbeshtetur ne disa burime te gjetura ne librat e shenjte maja si dhe ne vizatime e gravura por kjo nuk duhet te shmanget asesi e te harrohet krimi qe kane bere si Pizari e konkistador te tjere ne kete kontinente...
Shkurte, ky film sikurse te ishte financuar nga Vatikani, mjerishte qe pjesa e dyt apo vazhdimi i ngjarjes mbetet si ne mjegull....

Sa i perkete filmit ne tersi fare nuke ka qene lehte te realizoje nje projekt te tille dh ate ne gjuhen Maya...
Me te vertete Mel Gibson është bere i çmendur per 2orë e ca minuta....


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 606944509.jpg (1.8 KB, 80x53 - viewed 8 times.)

 3773696420.jpg (3.18 KB, 80x120 - viewed 5 times.)

----------


## Clauss

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Madheshtor ! 
> 
> Filmi i fundit i drejtuar nga Mel Gibson Apokalipto është një film që të le mbrresa për një kohe te gjatë, një film i jashtzakonshem ku edhe si aktor tek Mel Gibsoni me pare kemi pasur rstin te shofim ne serin MAD MAX  një tmerrë te papershkrueshem e te pa imitueshem...
> Mirëpo edhe ne Apokalipto asgjë gati nuke mungone qe nga insertet e para te një gjungles meksikane banuar aty këtu me fise të ndryshme ku mbretron ligji i gjungles për te mbijetuar, pra duhej te te ishe i shkathet te  vraposh shpejte por edhe të kesh edhe një vullnete për te jetuar qe  disa mjerishte i çonë drejtë vdekjes perpose heroit te ngjarjes ku Gibson e shpeton pas mija torturash dhe atë ne minutin 120 para se te zbarkojne konkustadoret ne tokat e Majas !
> Akcioni nuk mungon siç e dini nga zhanri i këtyre filmave qe gati se klasohet deri ne atë te Horrorit por qe holivudi ka nevojë për te holla andaje edhe nuk guxon ta ndali këtë makineri te dollarve....
> Filmi është për te rritur, pra sa me  largë adoleshentve, aty rreth moshes 18 vjeçare mund të shikohet ne salla.
> 
> Me se shumti këtë film e mban imazhi i personazhit kryesor i cili quditerishte apo edhe qellimishte Gibsoni e sjelle një Ronaldinjo, pra një yll te botës se futbollit qe te mbaje shikuesin ne salle te Kinemas si para një loje sportive spektakulare ne një stadion ku mbretnon tmerri para një apokalipse qe thuaja se e pritur nga populli Maja e këtë ua sjell zbulimi i europianve dhe siç e dini, gati se edeh qfarosja e tyre...
> ...


sa kam qare ato 12 ore qe prita te bej download kete gomarllek
sa kam qeshur me kete me siper hahahaah

----------


## Kreksi

Filmat Madheshtor shifen vetem ne Kineman ne Ekran te Madh e jo ne nje  celular si ai Televizioni juaje ore...
Mesazhin e Mel Gibson-it ju e keni veshtire te kuptoni....sepse duhet pasur njohuri se paku edhe ne histori te popujve amerindien, pastaj ardhjen e konkistadorve ne keto toka te reja qe sipas Gibson, keta konkuistador e shpetuan nga Apokalipsa(veteshkatrrimi) kete popull...
Pra ketu eshte vlera e ketije filmi.
Mirepo te kuptohemi, te gjithe nuk pajtohen me kete teori se gjoja konkustadoret iu sollen paqen majave !

----------

